# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Мужчина+женщина

## Asteriks

*Что нас привлекает друг в друге? 
У Вас есть определённый тип мужчины/женщины, который Вам нравится? Или чувства неподвластны никаким шаблонам? 
Есть ли что-то, что выделяет для Вас мужчину/женщину из массы лиц противоположного пола? 
Какие мужчины/женщины Вам нравятся?*

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

у меня на уровне подсознания обычно...рас и понравился
могу только сказать что мне НЕ нравится и что меня НЕ привлечёт,точнее какие парни меня не привлекут))

ну врятли я захочу познакомиться с курящим парнем,хотя чисто внешне он может быть симпатичным)). Гм...небрежно одетый,не важно дорогая у него одежда или нет,это ерунда,главное-опрятно что ещё...о вспомнила...одна из главных вещей!!: если услышу что парень через слово вставляет мат,то врятли нам суждено познакомиться))...это ужасно когда парень ругается как сапожник после знакомства можно копать и глубже....характер и др.

_Цветик-семицветик добавил 18.08.2009 в 22:16_
наглые очень и чересчур самоуверенные-тоже не катит))

----------


## vova230

Очень интересно, тоже самое я могу сказать и про девушек. Разве что еще добавлю, что не переношу запаха как от парфюмерной фабрики.

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

с этим соглашусь,если духи-то запах должен быть гм...лёгкий + отсутствие духов и др. парфюмерии(антиперспирант     или дэзика) тоже делает общение отнюдь не приятным

----------


## Irina

Привлекают мужчины высокие, плотного телосложения. С ними себя действительно можно почувствовать, как за каменной стеной, слабой и беззащитной женщиной.

----------


## Asteriks

Меня привлекают умные, готовые понять с полуслова. Не занудливые, которым хоть в лоб стреляй. И чувство юмора очень привлекает. А внешне ценю аккуратность. Маленькие не очень нравятся, но большие и толстые тоже). Средние.:ah: Что ещё? Жадных не люблю. Не требую от мужчин никаких там... трат на меня, но когда жмот - пошёл он к лешему. И нахлебников не люблю.

----------


## Irina

Нахлебников  и альфонсов тоже не люблю. Противно когда от тебя хотят не любви или понимания, а денег или оплаченого ужина.

----------


## Asteriks

Ещё люблю мужчин, которые делает приятные мелочи. Такие, которые "вроде мелочь, а приятно".

----------


## Irina

Не люблю напускного и уж тем более реального хамства

----------


## fIzdrin

> Нахлебников и альфонсов тоже не люблю. Противно когда от тебя хотят не любви или понимания, а денег или оплаченого ужина. Не люблю напускного и уж тем более реального хамства


ты знаешь таких,кто это любит

----------


## Asteriks

Думаю, что есть. А почему нет? А каких женщин любит Физдрин? Предположу - женщин без комплексов.

----------


## Alex

> Меня привлекают умные, готовые понять с полуслова. Не занудливые, которым хоть в лоб стреляй. И чувство юмора очень привлекает. А внешне ценю аккуратность. Маленькие не очень нравятся, но большие и толстые тоже). Средние.:ah: Что ещё? Жадных не люблю. Не требую от мужчин никаких там... трат на меня, но когда жмот - пошёл он к лешему. И нахлебников не люблю.


Чтоб не пил, ни курил и цветы всегда дарил. Тещу мамой называл

Не знаю, а сейчас такие еще остались.

----------


## Asteriks

Извольте написать, какие женщины Вам нравятся! Что за партизаны такие?  Признавайтесь!

----------


## Alex

Моя жена - в этом году уже 30 лет мучаемся вместе

----------


## vova230

Любовь к женщине это нечто такое, что неописуемо словами. Любят не за что-то а просто так. Порой симпатия возникает от совсем не существенных причин. Проходит время и думаешь, а что в ней было такого? Да ничего и не было, она не изменилась. Тогда почему вы с ней все еще? А кто его знает. Умом этого не понять. Я просто ЛЮБЛЮ эту женщину. А она просто родила МНЕ МОЕГО Р***НКА. Разве этого мало? Мне нравится любоваться другими женщинами, но моя мне дороже всего и я не променяю ее ни на какую другую.

----------


## fIzdrin

> Думаю, что есть. А почему нет? А каких женщин любит Физдрин? Предположу - женщин без комплексов.


Вове надо памятник поставить при жизни,но в одном он прав,что не возможно описать то и за,что мы любим.

----------


## Asteriks

Вове - да? Согласна, поставим. А может приженим этого холостяка? На Астерикс.

----------


## Irina

> ты знаешь таких,кто это любит


К сожалению да. Выглядит со стороны печально,а человек розовые очки снимать не хочет, говорит -  я его люблю.

_Ирина добавил 18.12.2009 в 10:14_



> Моя жена - в этом году уже 30 лет мучаемся вместе


Поздравляю. Мой муж со мной через пару недель отмучается только 20.

----------


## Alex

> Вове - да? Согласна, поставим. А может приженим этого холостяка? На Астерикс.


Вот так всегда. :etImage:Астерикс не хорошо пользоваться служебным положением

_Al_59 добавил 18.12.2009 в 10:20_
Ирина поздравляю - у Вас впереди прекрасных 10 лет

----------


## Asteriks

Мне до двадцати ещё год остался)) Соответственно, мучиться, как и всем. 
Если только Вова не приедет  и не заберёт Астерикс к себе)) Кхе))))

----------


## Asteriks

Ал, накажу! За флуд! 
Вот что я вам скажу: иногда любят и за то, что любят нас. Кто-то хочет поспорить? "Люблю его за то, что он любит меня..." Потому что чтобы оправдать его доверие, мы становимся лучше.

----------


## Alex

_Al_59 добавил 20.12.2009 в 23:01_
Уравнение 1
Человек = кушать + спать + работать + развлекаться
Обезьяна = кушать + спать
Следовательно:
Человек = Обезьяна + работать + развлекаться
Следовательно:
Человек - развлекаться = Обезьяна + работать
Вывод 1: человек который не развлекается подобен обезьяне, которая работает.
Уравнение 2
Мужчина = кушать + спать + зарабатывать деньги
Обезьяна = кушать + спать
Следовательно:
Мужчина = Обезьяна + зарабатывать деньги
Следовательно:
Мужчина - зарабатывать деньги = Обезьяна
Вывод 2: Мужчина, который не зарабатывает, подобен обезьяне
Уравнение 3
Женщина = кушать + спать + тратить деньги
Обезьяна = кушать + спать
Следовательно:
Женщина = Обезьяна + тратить деньги
Следовательно:
Женщина - тратить деньги = Обезьяна
Вывод 3: Женщина, которая не тратит деньги, подобна обезьяне.
Заключение
Из уравнений 2 и 3:
Мужчина, который не зарабатывает деньги = Женщина, которая не тратит деньги
Т.О. Мужчина зарабатывает деньги, чтобы Женщины не стали Обезьянами! (Аксиома №1)
И Женщины тратят деньги, чтобы Мужчины не стали Обезьянами (Аксиома №2)
И что мы получаем из этого?
Мужчина + Женщина = Обезьяна + зарабатывать деньги + Обезьяна + тратить деньги
Следовательно, исходя из Аксиомы №1 и Аксиомы №2, можно заключить, что: Мужчина + Женщина = 2 Обезьяны, которые живут счастливо вместе!

----------


## Sanych

Прикольно

----------


## Olesya

Мужчин в моей жизни  было  много))) Я женщина одинокая могу себе позволить)))
И красивые и не очень, богатые и бедные,Умные и те которые вчера с головой посорились)))
В общем все разные)))
Отношение от высоко небесных до членовредительства)))
С  кем то до сих пор дружим...., а кто то записал меня в черный список))
Все такия поняла, кажому мужчине своя женщина меня убить хотел, а другую на руках носит)))
Эх, страсти кипели ))))

----------


## Alex

*Это все хорошо - но от взаимоотношений М+Ж бывают дети. Почему  мы порой думаем только о себе, забывая о них.*

----------


## fIzdrin

> Мужчин в моей жизни  было  много))) Я женщина одинокая могу себе позволить)))
> И красивые и не очень, богатые и бедные,Умные и те которые вчера с головой посорились)))
> В общем все разные)))
> Отношение от высоко небесных до членовредительства)))
> С  кем то до сих пор дружим...., а кто то записал меня в черный список))
> Все такия поняла, кажому мужчине своя женщина меня убить хотел, а другую на руках носит)))
> Эх, страсти кипели ))))


как нам с тобой повизло,ты просто даришь надежду

----------


## Alex

Думаю? что друг мой Argenty не обидится, но мне понравились эти незамысловатые строки 

Вишни

Шла к парню девушка одна, 
Несла в подарок вишен спелых, 
И не заметила она, 
Что вишни по дороге съела.
Но парень сердцем был не груб
И на нее не обижался, 
Ведь сладкий сок вишневых губ
Вкуснее оказался!



Всё о женщинах

Различные Женщины ходят по свету. 
Буквально два слова - на тему на эту. 
Во-первых, есть Женщины - рыбки и птички. 
Есть зайки и пупсики. Пышки и спички. 
Драконы и змеи. И тысячи кисок. 
(Тут крик из толпы: "Огласите весь список!") 
Есть Женщина-смирно. Есть Женщина-вольно. 
Есть Женщина-"Нива" и Женщина-"Вольво". 
Есть Женщина-плазма. Женщина-лёд. 
Женщина-лезвие. Женщина-йод. 
Есть Женщины-девы и Женщины-овны. 
Есть Женщины-где-вы? и Женщины-вот-мы! 
Вот Женщина-финка. Вот Женщина-полька. 
Вот Женщина-фиг-вам! и Женщина-сколько? 
Два мира, два полюса: Женщина-хмель 
И Девочка-помнишь-я-нес-твой-портфель? 
Манящая Девушка-бригантина 
И Женщина-где-ты-шатался-скотина? 
Есть Женщина-повесть. Есть Женщина-строчка. 
И просто конец всему - Женщина-точка. 

Нет двух одинаковых Женщин на свете. 
Мы кое-что поняли в этом предмете. 
Мягки и податливы Женщины-клецки. 
Болтает без умолку Женщина-Троцкий. 
Всегда предсказуема Женщина-эхо. 
И в семьдесят женственна Женщина-Пьеха. 
У Женщины-бабы - простая натура. 
А Женщина-пуля - как водится, дура. 
Все время колеблется Женщина-синус. 
И есть свои плюсы у Женщины-минус. 
У Женщины-червы - огромное сердце. 
Душа на защелке - у Женщины-дверцы. 
Прекрасны на Женщине - иве сережки. 
У Женщины-тумбочки - чудные ножки. 
Сильна интуицией Женщина-Глоба. 
Сильна конституцией Женщина-сдоба. 
Пунцовые губы - у Женщины-вамп. 
Песцовые шубы - у Женщины-вам-бы. 
В беседках беседы - у Женщины-ямб. 
Но сладость победы - у Женщины-штамп. 

Ведут себя Женщины неодинаково. 
Уж мы-то от них навидалися всякого. 
С рассветом поднимет нас Женщина-утро, 
А вечером - Женщина-Камасутра. 
От снега, от ливня, от града укроет 
Надежная Женщина-рубероид. 
Лишит разом разума Женщина-ром. 
На место поставит нас Женщина-бром. 
Наделает крошек нам Женщина-плюшка. 
По шайбе нащелкает Женщина-клюшка. 
Согреет до косточек Женщина-юг. 
Бесследно поглотит нас Женщина-люк. 
Вот Женщина-свечка сгорает от страсти. 
Стирает старательно Женщина-ластик. 
Вот Женщина-блузка куда-то слиняла. 
А Женщина-раз нас зачем поменяла? 
Чего надо Женщине-не-уходи-же? 
Куда навострилися Женщины-лыжи? 
Доколь подстрекать будут нас на поступки 
Зовущие, жадные Женщины-губки? 

Застряв, словно в джунглях, в словах непролазных, 
Мы славим всех Женщин - хороших и разных! 
Заметим от имени всех мужиков: 
Вы - всё, что нам нужно во веки веков! 
А именно: мама, супруга, подруга, 
Лекарство, подушка, мечта, Джомолунгма, 
Оазис в пустыне и плот в океане, 
Картошка в кастрюле, грибы на поляне, 
Заботы о частном и мысли о вечном, 
Часовня на Красном и звезды на Млечном. 
Вам скажут и прапорщики, и поэты: 
Зимою и летом все мысли - про это. 
А именно: здорово, хоть и непросто, 
Объять необъятную Женщину-космос, 
Разжать крепко сжатую Женщину-фигу 
И выиграть Женщину-высшую-лигу, 
В постель положить с собой Женщину-книжку, 
Все деньги поставить на Женщину-фишку, 
И высшее счастье - вскочить среди ночи 
С заботой о Женщине-тамагочи.

----------


## Irina

Думаю мне нравятся мужчины, с которыми можно быть самой собой, чтоб не нужно было притворяться или подстраиваться под чужое мнение.

----------

